# Wasatch Epson 7800 ICC profile for Sawgrass SubliM ink



## skinizi (May 9, 2011)

Hello 

I have an Epson 7800 (which currently runs K3) and I want to switch to SubliM inks for plastic (PBT) sublimation. I have already bought a specific bulk Inkjet Cartridge Full Color Set

I am using a wasatch (desktop) RIP software.

First question :
Some people are using CMYK+LM+LC+*Orange+Blue* instead of LB+LLB. Is it better to use this kind of color configuration ?

Second question :
I am looking without success for a wasatch ICC Profile (Epson7800+Sublim). Do you know where I can find or buy one ?

Thank you


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Wasatch DE won't run a 7800.
I've done colour calibration for a 7800 using SubliM ink but on ribbon - it won't be the same.


----------



## skinizi (May 9, 2011)

Strange cause I curently using wasatch DE (special epson) to drive my K3 printing. It works perfectly fine.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

The Epson edition isn't DE


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We have profiles for 8c and dual cmyk


----------

